
Emscripten: A JavaScript backend for LLVM (compile C++ to JavaScript) - mbrubeck
http://syntensity.blogspot.com/2010/08/emscripten.html
======
angusgr
Some comments on this from two weeks back:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1644192>

